# Weight Training Has Unique Heart Benefits, Study Suggests



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Weight Training Has Unique Heart Benefits, Study Suggests Adding Resistance to Aerobic Exercise May Help to Lower Cardiovascular Risk, Reports Study in The Journal of Strength and Conditioning Research Newswise ??? Resistance exercise (such as lifting weights) produces a different pattern of blood vessel responses than aerobic exercise, suggesting that it may have specific and [...]

*Read More...*


----------

